# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Prosvjed protiv najavljene mirovinske reforme - subota 20.10.2018.g. od 12,00 sati

## magistra

Poštovane RODA-e (muške i ženske),
podsjećam / objavljujem 
http://www.sssh.hr/hr/vise/nacionaln...65-godina-3612
http://suh-ddubrava.com/poziv-na-pro...istopada-2018/
poziv na sudjelovanje u prosvjedu protiv najavljene mirovinske reforme
20.10.2018.g. na Europskom trgu, ZG, od 12,00 sati
Ja ću sudjelovati jer se i mene tiče, a i djeca će me pitati gdje sam bila dok se svijet stvarao.

----------

